# Skyler - 6 month old female Syrian Hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Skyler - 6 month old female hamster who has come to us because the children she belonged to got bored of her.

She is a confident lady and isn't afraid of being around humans. She does, however, need someone who can help her get used to being held as she is a little unsure of this at the moment. As she is so brave and bold, I think she would thrive in the right home.










Furry Friends
Email - [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Skyler went to a new home today. One of her new owners is a 6 year old boy who saved all his pocket money for her and even turned down a visit to Toys R Us as he wanted his hamster more than a toy


----------

